# Live From New York!! Its Ryley's Run



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Website looks great Donna. Looking forward to June and the Best Western. Hope the motel staff has extra vacuum cleaner bags for the dog hair!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am sure they will Rob. They have the block of rooms ready, so I am sure they are more than prepared this time. LOL!!!:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna ...It looks great.......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna, the Ryley Run site looks great and is very easy to use. Anyone can get any needed information that they may need, and it tells very well the events history. :dblthumb2 

I wonder if the lady who decided to help out Ryley when he was in her backyard knows what she has started. Many people would have done nothing or have scared off the dog off her property. Of course there were many others along the way that helped Ryley and have made this into a great cause, but it all starts with one act of kindness.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed it!!! Shoot!:doh: It's wonderful Donna!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Donna, the Ryley Run site looks great and is very easy to use. Anyone can get any needed information that they may need, and it tells very well the events history. :dblthumb2
> 
> I wonder if the lady who decided to help out Ryley when he was in her backyard knows what she has started. Many people would have done nothing or have scared off the dog off her property. Of course there were many others along the way that helped Ryley and have made this into a great cause, but it all starts with one act of kindness.


Your so right Rob. You start with that lady, then the Animal Hospital and then the biggest one, Emerald Coast for taking him to begin with and then the foster parents who did infact adopt him. That dog so stole my heart. He just really and truly got to me. I wonder if he knows the impact he has had. LOL!!! He is such a sweet sweet dog.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

looks great Donna!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks great.....nice job on it....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Rick. It went up this morning and its taken already over three hundred hits. So I guess people are looking:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

The website is just fantastic. Kudos for all of the hard work that went into getting it up and running.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The website looks fantastic! We can't wait to participate in this summer's Ryley's Run! We had the best time last year and it really opened my eyes and made me feel good about participating in something so special. Hurry and sign up everyone...you will be really glad you did!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Site looks great, and it was nice to be able to read Ryley's story... You go girl!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thanks Rick. It went up this morning and its taken already over three hundred hits. So I guess people are looking:


Well, I couldn't even tell you how many times I've clicked the link since the CG people came over..... It's nice to see it live...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> The website looks fantastic! We can't wait to participate in this summer's Ryley's Run! We had the best time last year and it really opened my eyes and made me feel good about participating in something so special. Hurry and sign up everyone...you will be really glad you did!


Um........I'm the one getting all the registrations!  Be gentle, please... :uhoh:


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryley's Site is GReat. Excellent work. I cry every time I see him the way he was when he wandered into that lady's yard.

Thank GOD there are still Decent people in this pathetic world.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I checked this evening and since the site went up yesterday, until now, it has had over three hundred and seventy hits. That is wonderful. I hope between Sacramento and Albany, we get a huge turnout. It would be wonderful. Thank you everyone who is supporting this event. It is certainly for a good cause and for a very worthy rescue organization.
Hats will be going on sale as well as golf shirts. Photos of the items, will be available soon.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Um........I'm the one getting all the registrations!  Be gentle, please... :uhoh:


Oh Kim, you are quite capable of handling all those registrations. Just say, "bring it on." LOL!!!!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay! BRING IT ON!!! :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I just printed up the Registration form.*

I don't know what dog vest size to get. Please advise.
What "shelter" are they referring to? A Rescue group?
Guess I need to send in 2 applications. One for me and one for my husband. Guess I better print another.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> I don't know what dog vest size to get. Please advise.
> What "shelter" are they referring to? A Rescue group?
> Guess I need to send in 2 applications. One for me and one for my husband. Guess I better print another.


Casey, 


Print out two registration forms
be sure to sign the waivers
Fill out all the requested information
check off "walk with dog" on each form if you are bringing your two Goldens.
Document dog vest size on each form
I think you are involved with a rescue? If so, you can have their name embroidered on the vest. The choice of shelter name or rescue is yours.
Be sure to document which size T- shirt you and your husband would like on the individual forms
You can write out one check
Be sure to include an email address so I can send you a thank you and confirmation of receipt
Also, registration will be starting at noon.
As far as the size of the vests:

Go to MISSION PAWSABLE . This is the person who makes the vests for the event. I believe you will find instructions there to take measurements for sizing. So far the Goldens and larger dogs are ordering the larger sizes, but I'm not sure of the appropriate size myself. I don't have vests because I didn't bring my two.


----------

